# Rings



## BlueWater

Where did you or your OH get your engagement and wedding ring from?
 
Was it made as a one-of-a-kind or is it one that many people can buy?


----------



## Kirsty3051

OH bought my engagement and wedding ring from a local jewellers. I'm not wearing the wedding ring until we have our big wedding (hard to resist!) but he's already wearing his. Mine is white gold. His is titanium because it's "the strongest ring in the world". Lord give me strength. 

Have you bought yours yet? Xx


----------



## pinkribbon

We haven't got ours yet as we haven't set a date, but looking at white gold or platinum plain bands from the oldest jeweller in the city so they won't be so popular but not too extortionate either.


----------



## ChiiBaby

My OH got me my engagment ring for ebay :haha: becaus he didnt have much money at the time but it was the thought that counted :blush:

We have bought our wedding rings already, we werent going to but when we were in town one day we saw that a jewellers was having a 70% off sale as they were shutting down! So our rings altogether came to £50 which we didnt think was bad at all.
His ring is made of titanium and mine is made of silver with diamonds.

:happydance:


----------



## Iveneverseen

Why would you wear your wedding ring before your married?

My engagement ring was from a jewellers and not one of a kind. but i love it.
My wedding ring was made for me and from an small family run independent jewellers


----------



## Nats21

OH got my engagement ring from the jewellery quarter in birmingham. We're getting the wedding rings from the same shop nearer the time. The lady said she'd do us a discount on them as OH bought the engagement ring from them xx


----------



## zilla

Mine is from 77 diamonds and is a vintage setting. It's a standard setting, but you get to choose the actual diamond (size, clarity etc) for the ring. We also paid a bit extra to have a rose gold band with white gold setting, instead of the standard rose gold setting they offer. 
We're getting my wedding ring from there too as they offer 10% discount on wedding bands if you buy your engagement ring from them too, and I only want a plain rose gold band. 
H2B's wedding ring is from a jewellers, it's palladium with a band of rose gold running through the middle to echo my ring :)


----------



## mumface26

Old thread but I couldn't resist.

My engagement ring was from the place I work at. Dh locked me out of my staff account online saying he had ordered my christmas presents. Im into crafting so I assumed it was card making or sewing things. Xmas morning came and I found the pretiest white gold engagement ring in the pocket of a new dressing gown the big softie!
The ring cost him £46.80 on discount but I really didn't care. Its my engagement ring and it means a lot to me. If i ever lost it I'd be devastated. 
My wedding ring was also from work, again on discount but again, its my wedding ring and I love it. 
Don't care if it cost £1000000 or £10, What they mean is priceless :):)


----------



## BlueWater

:thumbup:


----------



## smileyfaces

My engagement ring is from ernest jones and was half price as it was discontinued. I picked it myself and then sent OH into town to go buy it lol. It was £650 i think? Cant remember.

Our wedding rings have not been bought yet but OH wants the cheapest he can find because he will only wear it on the day of the wedding and wont bother after that due to his job :thumbup:


----------

